# Sweet Silicone hose Kits for 350Z



## Joespeed99 (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone used any Silicone hose kits for their 350s? I've recently purchased a kit from a company called Venair. Its gotta be one of the nicest hose kits i've seen, and very good quality. Gives the engine a great look, a heads up if anyone wants to check it out go to their website Venair - Fabricación e Ingeniería de tubos flexibles de silicona or you can call their offices in Miami FL, I got the number from the website. 

Has anyone else used these hoses? Any thoughts?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Too bad it's not in english.


----------



## Joespeed99 (May 8, 2008)

Spongerider said:


> Too bad it's not in english.


Yeah I noticed that at first, but you can switch it to English on the top right corner.

You're right!


----------

